# Hi!! everyone



## brandig (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!! My name is Brandi and we just got two new horses. they are both quarter. a mare and her filly. the filly is a littly hellion :twisted: and her mom has NO respect either. Hope i can get some help with them here and meet new friends too!!


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Brandi, nice to meet you!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RRRanch (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey....Welcome to the forum....!!!


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Its nice to meet you! I look forward to seeing pictures of your horses.
I'm Brie, by the way. :mrgreen:


----------

